# Heated water Buckets???



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Never had a problem with one. It's important that you either not use an extension cord (best) or use a very heavy duty one. I've used an extension cord meant for RVs and it did fine but it was for a short term. Also make sure your horse can't get to the cord.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Lots of heated water buckets in use & I've never heard of fires due to one. I have used them for years without problems.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Ditto ^^^^

I use construction extension cords to plug my water buckets in. 

When I had four horses, I had four buckets on construction extension cords, plugged into two different sockets. I did that for nine years without issue but my horses get turned out for the day and the buckets were always unplugged and emptied during the day.


I also live in Middle Tennessee where winters are mild. I'm not sure what I'd do if I lived in Minnesota:neutral:

The worst I have had happen with heated water buckets is they stopped heating or didn't heat, right from the store and I took that one back.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

we use them in the stalls and a submersible tank heater outside.

best practice is to use a 12/3 extension cord, one cord per socket (no splitters)

our average temperature in February was 5 degrees (fahrenheit!) I think the outside bucket iced up a few times since it's just a muck bucket with the submersible heater so couldn't keep up with -20 to -30 some nights but never solid and also didn't have horses drinking from it to help keep the ice from forming.

ours stall buckets are blue with the cord storing in the bottom, expensive but well worth the money to keep a horse drinking and keep me from dealing with frozen buckets all day


----------



## DoOver (Aug 18, 2013)

Make sure to never neatly coil the excess extension.cord when it is plugged in with a load. That is a fire hazard.

Brian


----------

